# IM disponibiliza informação climática!



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2011 às 16:13)

> No prosseguimento de uma política de maior acessibilidade aos dados de que dispõe, o Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. disponibiliza a partir de hoje informação referente às normais climatológicas, para o período 1971-2000, de 21 das estações integradas na sua rede.
> 
> Conforme convencionado pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) o clima é caracterizado pelos valores médios dos vários elementos climáticos num período de 30 anos, sendo que estes apuramentos estatísticos começam no primeiro ano de cada década (1901-30, 1931-1960,..., 1961-1990...). Sendo estas as normais de referência, podem também calcular-se e utilizar-se normais climatológicas nos períodos intercalares, por exemplo 1951-80, 1971-2000.
> 
> ...



IM


Já é bom... Não como a AEMet mas já é bom.


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2011 às 16:34)

Sem dúvida um óptimo avanço 

Alguns apontamentos iniciais após uma rápida navegação.

-Tabelas legíveis, com os dados mais relevantes perfeitamente identificáveis.

-Aspecto gráfico muito agradável, onde se destaca a interacção através da passagem do rato, salientando imediatamente os valores, para melhor leitura.


De notar apenas uma pequena gralha que aparece nos dados de temperatura, no quadro resumo final. Onde aparece "nº de dias com T máxima maior que 20ºC" deve-se certamente ler "nº de dias com T mínima maior que 20ºC" (ou vulgarmente chamadas, noites tropicais), doutra forma não faz sentido.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2011 às 17:57)

Excelente iniciativa do IM. Claro que gostaria que tivesse disponibilizado ainda mais alguns parâmetros, mas estes já são muito bons.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2011 às 18:33)

Que brutalidade de noticia 

Aquilo que mais me agrada é o facto de estarem além das médias, presentes os extremos absolutos das diversas cidades, uma pessoa tinha que andar sempre a especular assim acabam-se as dúvidas 

Obrigado IM.


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2011 às 19:25)

Acho bastante positivo, embora pensasse que a série climática estaria actualizada ( série de 1980-2010).
Mas bem melhor do que nada!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Grande noticia,o IM tem melhorado muito nos ultimos tempos,obrigado!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Fev 2011 às 19:39)

Muito bom!

Pena não ter as de Leiria!


----------



## Costa (22 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

Estes dados já não estavam disponíveis na área das previsões?


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Costa disse:


> Estes dados já não estavam disponíveis na área das previsões?



Alguns deles, não todos os parâmetros que agora foram publicados. Na minha óptica, uma boa iniciativa do IM, e espero que a publicação de dados continue no bom caminho.


----------



## 1337 (22 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

muito bom
mas acredito que o IM ainda nos pode dar muito mais
não somos inimigos deles
pelo contrario so os queremos ajudar


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2011 às 22:28)

É realmente de louvar, mas...

Faço um festejo contido, vejo por lá apenas as capitais de distrito e há mais vida para além delas... Como tal continuo há espera das normais de muitas outras estações, em particular da minha cidade, Elvas! 

É ainda assim bom ver como as influencias da AEMET dos "nuestros hermanos" tiveram algum efeito sobre o nosso IM. Aliás são essas as indicações que existem para os estados membros da UE . Acho até que isto deve ser o fruto de alguma "pressão" de Bruxelas .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Fev 2011 às 00:44)

Ora cá esta aquilo a que eu chamo uma boa noticia!! Mas com o tempo penso que ainda podem aparecer melhores. hehehe
Mais dados de outras estações virão. Penso eu claro. Mas já é um passo para o bom caminho!!!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

Gostava de colocar uma questão relativa às Normais Climatológicas do IM. 

Relativamente aos valores da precipitação, estes são apresentados para o período 09-09UTC. Por curiosidade, porquê este período e não entre as 00h-00hUTC, por exemplo? Provavelmente é o que a OMM recomenda, mas fiquei curioso do porquê deste período.

E daqui advém uma outra dúvida. Tendo o IM os valores da precipitação para o referido período, no caso dos meus registos (e provavelmente a maioria dos membros aqui do fórum??), a precipitação diária é entre as 00h e as 23h59. Será que estarei a cometer um erro muito grande ao comparar os meus valores mensais com os da Norma? Por exemplo, no dia 1 de um mês, pode chover intensamente antes das 09h. O IM contabilizará essa precipitação como pertencente ao mês anterior? (uma vez que estará, por exemplo, dentro do período 09h09UTC, que começou no dia 31 e acabou no dia 01?) No meu caso, só contabilizarei essa precipitação no novo mês...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2011 às 10:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Gostava de colocar uma questão relativa às Normais Climatológicas do IM.
> 
> Relativamente aos valores da precipitação, estes são apresentados para o período 09-09UTC. Por curiosidade, porquê este período e não entre as 00h-00hUTC, por exemplo? Provavelmente é o que a OMM recomenda, mas fiquei curioso do porquê deste período.
> 
> E daqui advém uma outra dúvida. Tendo o IM os valores da precipitação para o referido período, no caso dos meus registos (e provavelmente a maioria dos membros aqui do fórum??), a precipitação diária é entre as 00h e as 23h59. Será que estarei a cometer um erro muito grande ao comparar os meus valores mensais com os da Norma? Por exemplo, no dia 1 de um mês, pode chover intensamente antes das 09h. O IM contabilizará essa precipitação como pertencente ao mês anterior? (uma vez que estará, por exemplo, dentro do período 09h09UTC, que começou no dia 31 e acabou no dia 01?) No meu caso, só contabilizarei essa precipitação no novo mês...



Ninguém tem uma resposta a esta questão?


----------



## Skizzo (7 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que brutalidade de noticia
> 
> Aquilo que mais me agrada é o facto de estarem além das médias, presentes os extremos absolutos das diversas cidades, uma pessoa tinha que andar sempre a especular assim acabam-se as dúvidas
> 
> Obrigado IM.



Extremos absolutos entre 71 e 00. Acho ridiculo considerarem apenas os extremos absolutos dentro do periodo da norma. Ou são absolutos mesmo (maior e menor desde o inicio dos registos), ou então são absolutos temporais e nada mais.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

Excelente iniciativa do IM, mesmo com um orçamento apertado o  IM vai evoluindo


----------

